
Have children? Here's how kids ruin your romantic relationship - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/have-children-heres-how-kids-ruin-your-romantic-relationship-57944
======
spiderfarmer
I think the lesson is that marriage, kids and long term relationships don't
work for egomaniacs. Learn to find joy in other people's happiness and
actively invest in it. You are not the center of the universe and you can't
bend everything to your will. Deal with it.

------
viperscape
> "On average, couples' satisfaction with their marriage declines during the
> first years of marriage..."

That's rather baseless. Generally speaking couple's satisfaction increases in
both their relationship and in life after marriage, on average. That's
actually been statistically proven. Additionally, last I checked marriages
fail and succeed equally, over time.

~~~
nibs
Also the more extroverted the woman, and introverted the man (in hetero
relationships, obviously), the less happy people are. Extroverted women and
introverted men get less happy, where as the opposite is true for introverted
women and extroverted men.

~~~
Vaskivo
That is interesting. Could you share a source for your claims?

